# Palomar Challenge Saturday June 25th, 2011



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Registration is now open. Limited to the first 250 applicants.
Fee includes timing up the East Grade of Palomar, well stocked rest stops, short sleeve technical shirt and a finishers medal. Optional lunch at the Round up Cafe.
Based out of the Lake Henshaw resort, you will be treated to some of the finest scenery in all of Southern California. The first part of the route takes you all the way up to the world famous Palomar observatory.
For complete info visit our web site at www.julianactive.com


----------

